# Cheers for the tour!



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

I was up in the Guildford area doing a bit of house hunting and arranged to pop into C&S HQ to pick up some supplies and had the pleasure of a tour of the nerve centre of C&S. Talk about alladins cave :doublesho I was spoilt for choice.

Must say a big thanks to John for sparing the time to offer me some advice and show me around. Top guy! :thumb: 

BTW, I'm still not home yet so haven't had the time to try that #38, but I'll let you know how I get on with it!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

did you part with lots of dollars ?


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Not dollars but I did part with a fair few pounds sterling!

I could easily have bought more, but I gotta cut back on my spending for the next couple of months while I get my house move sorted and get settled into my new job!


----------

